# Salzkammergut Trophy 2020 - Sammelthread für Teilnehmer



## Quen (24. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wer ist denn bei der Salzkammergut Trophy 2020 am Start?

Ich habe mich für die B-Distanz mit 119,5km angemeldet - ist die erste Teilnahme bei der Salzkammergut Trophy für mich. Bin schon sehr gespannt! 



			Salzkammergut  Trophy - Übersicht - Österreichs größter MTB Marathon
		


VG Sebastian


----------



## Jabba81 (1. Oktober 2019)

Bin mir auch am überlegen ob ich 2020 mal fahren soll...

Kennt jemand die D Strecke?

Ist ja als Allmountain Strecke bezeichnet... soll ich da lieber mit dem Enduro (160 mm) als mit dem Marathon Fully (100 mm) antreten? Oder ist die gut machbar mit nem Marathon Fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (2. Oktober 2019)

Denke das Enduro kannst getrost daheim lassen


----------



## MB-Biker (8. Oktober 2019)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Bin mir auch am überlegen ob ich 2020 mal fahren soll...
> 
> Kennt jemand die D Strecke?
> 
> Ist ja als Allmountain Strecke bezeichnet... soll ich da lieber mit dem Enduro (160 mm) als mit dem Marathon Fully (100 mm) antreten? Oder ist die gut machbar mit nem Marathon Fully?




Alle Strecken sind gut mit dem Marathon Fully zu bewältigen. Ich kenne die D Strecke nicht, nur die A. Bei den wenigen wirklich schwierigen Stellen kann man auch kurz laufen.

Viel Spass!


----------



## rewelrider (10. November 2019)

Abend,

ich werde 2020, zum vierten Mal, die lange Strecke in Angriff nehmen. Geplant ist es 2020 erstmals mit einem Fully anzutreten, aktuell bin ich noch unsicher ob es machbar ist ein 9,5kg Fully hinbekommen das 100% einsatztauglich ist.

2020 wird das erste Jahr sein wo ich auch nicht auf "irgendwie durchkommen" ausgerichtet sein werde sondern wo ich mal schau was geht wenn man auf den ersten 3 Stunden riskiert.

Heuer wars es leider so das ich viel zu langsam weggefahren bin - ganz bewusst - wie auch die beiden Jahre zuvor. Die Jungs die mir zu Beginn auf den ersten 56km, als ich im Spazierfahrmodus unterwegs war, schon 10min abgenommen haben waren dann im Ziel nicht weit vor mir. 

Im Endeffekt war ich keine 6min vom sechsten Platz entfernt...was mich im Ziel dann, trotz Freude über Platz 12, doch etwas "geärgert" hat.

Und das geärgert steht unter Anführungszeichen weil der Ärger nur kurz war. Im Endeffekt ist jede Zielankunft bei dem Ding eine mittlere Sensation und eigentlich ist das Ergebnis besser gewesen als alles was ich vorab berechnet hab bzw. mir maximal selbst zugetraut hab.

Bei langen Einheiten am Rennrad frag ich mich nach 5/6 Stunden immer wieder das selbe "wie hab ich es nur 3mal geschafft die Trophy zu beenden".

Und jedes Mal wenn ich im Ziel bin, fast bewusstlos vom Rad falle, bin ich mir sicher NIE NIE NIE NIE wieder zu kommen...um dann während der Heimfahrt schon das nächste Jahr zu planen.

lg


----------



## amjay2019 (11. November 2019)

rewelrider schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ich werde 2020, zum vierten Mal, die lange Strecke in Angriff nehmen. Geplant ist es 2020 erstmals mit einem Fully anzutreten, aktuell bin ich noch unsicher ob es machbar ist ein 9,5kg Fully hinbekommen das 100% einsatztauglich ist.
> 
> ...


ja , du bist halt ein ganzer Kerl , 3 mal schon ! -Wahnsinn !


----------



## Stiers (11. November 2019)

Wie ist denn die A-Strecke fahrtechnisch zu sehen? Bin am überlegen 2020 teilzunehmen. Zu viel Forstautobahn-Geballere sollte es aber nicht sein!


----------



## DasMatze (11. November 2019)

Stiers schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die A-Strecke fahrtechnisch zu sehen? Bin am überlegen 2020 teilzunehmen. Zu viel Forstautobahn-Geballere sollte es aber nicht sein!



gibt ein paar nette Abschnitte auf den ersten 100km aber der überwiegende Anteil ist nun ma Schotterautobahn... 2x an der ewigen Wand... kann man schön laufen lassen (wenn man denn freie bahn hat), die Abfahrt nach Bad Ischl ist felsig, was dieses jahr im Regen auch etwas Anspruch reingebracht hat. Die Abfahrt vom Hochmuth ist so ein Rodel-/Ski-Hang ... S0 aber zumindest ein Trail. Ansonsten eher mal alle 10km ein kurzer spaßiger Abschnitt... ne kurze Wurzelpassage o.ä. - nix was einem dauerhaft ein Grinsen in's Gesicht treibt... gerade die zweiten 100km sind dann auch eher langweilig... da kämpfst dann eben gegen die Uhr, das Wetter, den inneren Schweinehund und gefühlt 2 Mio Starter der B-Runde

Nix desto Trotz ein wahnsinns Erlebnis, irgendwann geh ich's sicher nochmal an


----------



## rewelrider (11. November 2019)

Ich würd sagen die Strecke ist einfach zu befahren. Ein paar Stücke, drei...vier vielleicht, sind schwieriger - da steige ich einfach ab - weils keine Rolle spielt bei der Fahrzeit die am Programm steht. Das Problem bei diesen Stücken ist auch weniger die Strecke selbst sondern eher der Verkehr. Man überholt immer wieder Fahrer div. anderer Strecken und wenn die Strecke wo eng ist wird's teilweise mühsam mit dem Überholen. 

Aber, und das ist aus meiner Sicht der springende Punkt bei der Trophy, wenn du nach 8-9 Stunden ECHT müde bist wird eigentlich alles schwer....da sind selbst einfache Abfahrten plötzlich mühsam weil die Hände / Arme schon schmerzen.

Willst du eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung ist die A-Strecke sicher nicht die richtige Wahl. Willst deine mentale Stärke prüfen: unbedingt A


----------



## bjanbi (27. November 2019)

Die A-Strecke ist wegen der Länge und den vielen Höhenmetern sowieso schon hammerhart, besonders wenn das Wetter auch noch so bescheiden ist, wie es dieses Jahr oder auch 2017 war. Da bin ich ganz froh, dass die Abfahrten nicht auch noch technisch anspruchsvoll sind, wäre sonst vermutlich zum Ende des Rennens ziemlich gefährlich. Bin in den letzten Jahren insgesamt 5x den langen Kanten gefahren und ausgerechnet bei den Top-Bedingungen 2018 das einzige Mal nicht ins Ziel gekommen. Dieses Jahr habe ich wegen Knieproblemen, gleich die B-Strecke genommen. Habe also noch eine Rechnung für 2020 offen.


----------



## bjanbi (27. November 2019)

rewelrider schrieb:


> aktuell bin ich noch unsicher ob es machbar ist ein 9,5kg Fully hinbekommen das 100% einsatztauglich ist.


Das sollte doch machbar sein. Mein 29er Cube-Fully hat das Gewicht serienmäßig ohne jedes Tuning.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (27. Dezember 2019)

B-Fahrer müssen sich wohl damit abfinden, im Schatten der großen A-Strecke als Ausflugsradler belächelt zu werden. Wäre mir egal, würde dennoch die B fahren, auch wenn ich bei der A den berühmten Stoff hätte von wegen den Enkeln erzählen und so


----------



## Alex0303 (27. Dezember 2019)

Hut ab. Die A war letztes Jahr sicher eine besondere Herausforderung wegen des Wetters...
Und je langsamer, desto fieser.
Dauerregen und niedrige Temperaturen.
Glaub maximal 5° warens.

Mir hat die E gereicht.
Für meine 500 "Trainingskilometer" mehr als genug 

Das Fully sicher eine gute Idee.
Wobei ich bei der A eher auf Haltbarkeit denn auf Leichtbau setzen würde.
Aber das weißt du ja auch selbst 

Bei der D ist das Enduro sicher spaßiger.
Würd aber leichtere Reifen montieren..
Zumindest, wenn es das Wetter zulässt.


----------



## wastom (29. Dezember 2019)

Bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei!
Habe das Langstrecken- Radeln die letzten beiden Jahre etwas vernachlässigt und mich als Motivationsspritze für wieder etwas mehr Bewegung in 2020 für die A Strecke angemeldet...
...und ich freu mich schon sehr darauf!
Bin bisher 3x die A und 1x die D gefahren. Alles mit nem 26“ HT... ist überhaupt kein Stress, auch die „Enduro Runde“ steht und fällt mit der Bergauf- Performance, runter ist da halb so wild. Ich meine das sind größtenteils dieselben Trails wie bei der A.
Wie gesagt, ich musste mich wieder etwas motivieren in 2020 das Rad nicht wieder ständig an den Lift zu hängen, darum hab ich das 26“ HT jetzt ausgemustert, das nächste mal trete ich mit nem Scalpel an


----------



## piff-paff-puff (9. Januar 2020)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> B-Fahrer müssen sich wohl damit abfinden, im Schatten der großen A-Strecke als Ausflugsradler belächelt zu werden. Wäre mir egal, würde dennoch die B fahren, auch wenn ich bei der A den berühmten Stoff hätte von wegen den Enkeln erzählen und so


besser kann man es eigentlich nicht ausdrücken  SalzkammergutTrophy ist das beste ever, mir hängt das immer noch nach dass ich mir nie die A getraut habe  
Allen Teilnehmern gute Fahrt und kommt heile an


----------



## Tillus (9. Januar 2020)

Hallo potentielle Mitstreiter,

ich werde mich voraussichtlich dieses Jahr für die A-Strecke anmelden. Fahren werde ich auf dem Hardtail.
Für mich stellt sich die Frage, welche hier die optimale Bereifung ist und was Ihr für Antriebe fahrt.

Bei der Bereifung frage ich wegen der Bodenbeschaffenheit. Kann man eher mit ebenem Untergrund rechnen oder gibt es dort reichlich Wurzelteppich, der Organe und Mageninhalt stetig durchschüttelt und Lendenwirbelsäule und Handgelenke stetig traktiert?
Für den rumpligeren Fall überlege ich, von derzeit 29x2.4" Tubeless (1,3 / 1,7 Bar) auf je 2,6" Breite umzusteigen und noch etwas weniger Druck zu fahren (Vielleicht hat jemand genau dieses Szenario schon durch...). 

Beim Antrieb habe ich etwas Sorge, dass ich mit 1x11 und 32z zu 11-46 trotz 180er Kurbeln nicht hinkommen werde. Für Dresden und Umgebung reicht das, bei den teils extrem langen Anstiegen dort habe ich aber so meine Bedenken. Entfaltung im Berggang derzeit sind 1,63m. Ein Umbau 12x XT und Ovales 30er Blatt klingen da mit 1,39m schon deutlich kletterfreudiger.
Hier mal der Vergleich: http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...=10,12,14,16,18,21,24,28,33,39,45,51&UF2=2361

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Alex0303 (9. Januar 2020)

Tillus schrieb:


> Bei der Bereifung frage ich wegen der Bodenbeschaffenheit. Kann man eher mit ebenem Untergrund rechnen oder gibt es dort reichlich Wurzelteppich, der Organe und Mageninhalt stetig durchschüttelt und Lendenwirbelsäule und Handgelenke stetig traktiert?
> Für den rumpligeren Fall überlege ich, von derzeit 29x2.4" Tubeless (1,3 / 1,7 Bar) auf je 2,6" Breite umzusteigen und noch etwas weniger Druck zu fahren (Vielleicht hat jemand genau dieses Szenario schon durch...).
> 
> Beim Antrieb habe ich etwas Sorge, dass ich mit 1x11 und 32z zu 11-46 trotz 180er Kurbeln nicht hinkommen werde. Für Dresden und Umgebung reicht das, bei den teils extrem langen Anstiegen dort habe ich aber so meine Bedenken. Entfaltung im Berggang derzeit sind 1,63m. Ein Umbau 12x XT und Ovales 30er Blatt klingen da mit 1,39m schon deutlich kletterfreudiger.
> ...



Auf die Streckenlänge merkst das sicher. 
Kostengünstiger wäre ein Umbau auf ein 30T Kettenblatt und eine 11fach Sunrace mit 11-50 Zähnen. Hier kommst auf 1,40 von der Entfaltung. 

Kostet vielleicht 100,- Euro. 

Zu den Reifen:
Der Forststraßenanteil ist recht hoch. 
Die 2,4er Reichen eigentlich. 
Die 2,6er sind auch gleich wieder etwas schwerer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasMatze (13. Januar 2020)

Tillus schrieb:


> Hallo potentielle Mitstreiter,
> 
> ich werde mich voraussichtlich dieses Jahr für die A-Strecke anmelden. Fahren werde ich auf dem Hardtail.
> Für mich stellt sich die Frage, welche hier die optimale Bereifung ist und was Ihr für Antriebe fahrt.
> ...



bzgl. Bodenbeschaffenheit siehe #8
die 2.4er langen dicke... 

Antrieb hängt natürlich immer von den eigenen Beinen ab... aber ich würde ich wohl keinen 1x11 mehr fahren wollen... stand letztes Jahr mit 1x12 auf 10-51 und 32er Blatt am Start der A-Distanz und fand das ganz passend.


----------



## Tillus (13. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Beiden Antworten.
Es ist in mehrfacher Hinsicht beruhigend, dass die Strecke nicht die übelste Buckelpiste ist. Dann werde ich an der Komponente Bereifung wohl weniger feilen.
Den Antrieb werde ich dann entsprechend anpassen. Ob es dann einfach nur dieSunrace Kassette mit dem 50er Ritzel wird oder gleich alles auf einmalhin zur XT8100 gucke ich dann.


----------



## MB-Biker (4. Februar 2020)

Tillus schrieb:


> Hallo potentielle Mitstreiter,
> 
> ich werde mich voraussichtlich dieses Jahr für die A-Strecke anmelden. Fahren werde ich auf dem Hardtail.
> Für mich stellt sich die Frage, welche hier die optimale Bereifung ist und was Ihr für Antriebe fahrt.
> ...



Zu der Bereifung:
2.4" ist schon eher überdimensioniert. Mehrheitlich fährt man auf Waldautobahnen. Sicher - ein paar Trails hat es, aber da kommt man auch gut auf schmaleren Reifen runter. Ich habe auf mein HT 2,25" aufgezogen (Schwalbe Rocket Ron vorne und Racing Ralph hinten). Auf die Länge muss es für mich gut rollen.


----------

